
Postmortem of Game Programming with Digital Mars’ D Programming Language (2008) - douche
https://www.gamedev.net/resources/_/technical/game-programming/a-postmortem-of-game-programming-with-digital-m-r2451
======
DowsingSpoon
Lots of random 'Æ' and 'ö' characters strewn throughout the article... Did
anyone proof read this?

~~~
douche
I think it got mangled during one of their site upgrades in the past decade.

